
Nocturnal bottleneck - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturnal_bottleneck
======
tosh
> The nocturnal bottleneck hypothesis is a hypothesis to explain several
> mammal traits. The hypothesis states that mammals were mainly or even
> exclusively nocturnal through most of their evolutionary story, starting
> with their origin 225 million years ago, and only ending with the demise of
> the dinosaurs 66 million years ago.

